# Dwarf Gourami Questions! And sexing? And Advice!



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Today i picked up some pristella tetras for my 45, and in the same tank, were dwarf gouramis!
I know, dwarfs usually have parasites, but i figure, same tank, same bugs? I nabbed me one that looked the best, and had to go to work, so my dear boyfriend took care of acclimating him/her for me. =]

I was wondering if anyone knew how to sex these guys?
And how you house yours?

Itll be a while before i decide where to put this guy/gal and would really like to thinnk it through, including having just this one in the tank. I wont mind. =]


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

If you treat with Garlic Guardx, you can probably treat the parasites.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think that's a Dwarf Gourami you have there? It looks like some other variety. But I could be wrong.

Check out Blue Gourami or some of the other Gourami listed in the profiles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Um, Im not sure? It could not be, ya know. What species is it? how big will it get?
And any idea on male or female?

I heard garlic is an awesome treatement for parasites..what about fresh squeezed garlic? What is the exact treatment?


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Um, Im not sure? It could not be, ya know. What species is it? how big will it get?
> And any idea on male or female?
> 
> I heard garlic is an awesome treatement for parasites..what about fresh squeezed garlic? What is the exact treatment?


I'm not sure of the exact treatment. I'm sure the bottle would have some directions. I've used the fresh squeezed garlic and i totally messed up on it on my own xD


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh my, i think its a blue gourami!

0.0

Not what i expected, not at all!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Just hold on a sec... Just because Dwarf Gourami often are less than healthy that doesn't necessarily mean your fish is sick.

I believe the Dwarf Gourami often have a virus(?), so treating for parasites isn't going to do much if it's a virus.

Again, follow the link by clicking on the highlighted fish name in a message or go to the fish profiles up on the top/left of the page. These will help you find the specifics for various types of both gourami and tetra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I dont think i have to worry about the dwarf gourami disease anymore, but thank you, i didnt realize it was a virus..


Anyone have experience with blue gouramis?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Oh my, i think its a blue gourami!
> 
> 0.0
> 
> Not what i expected, not at all!


This is, 100% certain, a Blue Gourami var. It is commonly sold as an "Opaline" Gourami. Males have dorsal fins which extend to a sharp point, females round off. It is a very obvious distinction.

Females tend to be very peaceful and appropriate in a community setting. Males become territorial towards other males of similar species. You have a male, which will be fine, just don't add other males.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I was planning on just having the one anyway...thank you guys!
Hes so pretty! 
What would be the smallest tank I could keep him in, just by himself?


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

mine looks just like that and was told it is a golden gourmi


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree, the gourami is Trichopodus trichopterus, common names many including Blue Gourami, Gold G (the gold form), Opaline, Three-spot, Cosby, Marbled... etc, etc. This fish gets larger than you may want, and as i noted in the other thread on the Pristella, i would return it. Aside from possible aggression from the gourami, there is the even more likely chance the characins will nip it.

A comment on the issue of the virus and treatment, if this had been a Dwarf. There is no treatment for the iridovirus that affects the Dwarf Gourami, and by the way which is n ow known to spread to other species. I think Dr. Neale Monks' advice in recent issues of PFK is sound--no one should ever acquire the Dwarf Gourami, it simply is not worth the risk. Unless you know the source of the fish, by which I mean where it was bred and raised, and can be certain this was a reputable breeder, forget it. There is, as I said, no cure for the disease, and it can be present in fish for a couple months without signs, and fish can carry it and infect other fish without getting it themselves.

Also, on quarantine treatments, one should not apply medications to new fish in quarantine if nothing is confirmed to be present. Now, there are a couple exceptions that i won't go into at the moment, but any generic treatment for fungus, parasites, etc. will stress the fish out, and they are already under stress, and this is more likely to bring on something than cure anything. And viral problems cannot be treated with anything (other than clean water and good food) anyway, so this is even more pointless.

Byron.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I wasn't going to treat before I know anything is wrong...I use medications as a last resort, for the safety of the fish, and my wallet!

My boyfriend is the reason I got the gourami, even as a dwarf, we were going to keep it in a seperate tank..how big/small a tank would I need? Would a 15 gal be good?

I'm thinking of getting honey gouramis? Would they be good in a 15? How many?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> I wasn't going to treat before I know anything is wrong...I use medications as a last resort, for the safety of the fish, and my wallet!
> 
> My boyfriend is the reason I got the gourami, even as a dwarf, we were going to keep it in a seperate tank..how big/small a tank would I need? Would a 15 gal be good?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting honey gouramis? Would they be good in a 15? How many?


The blue gourami attains 4-5 inches, some sources say it can reach 6 inches.

Honey Gourami are better in this situation, a trio (one male, two females) would be OK in a 15g (assuming it is the standard 24-inch length).


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Hmm...what if I got all females? Are females common? Is the difference the same as the blue gourami?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Hmm...what if I got all females? Are females common? Is the difference the same as the blue gourami?


If you mean difference between m/f, this is mentioned in the profile.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Ah, I see, a bit differently. I was at work, so i couldent look it up, just answering threads really quick!
I was hoping to get to the store before they closed, then i realized it was Sunday! 
Darn it!
Oh well, tomorrow, i shall return my two fishums, and get more pristellas and hopefully a few honey gouramis!


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Honey gourami females are easily identified by their lateral line from eye to tail, the males will have more color to them while females with be almost uniform brown(yellow for the gold variant) minus the dark brown lateral line. My golden females have some of them red orange that males have on the tips of their fins but I'm unsure if normal honey gourami will have that same coloration. Dwarfs will normally be very colorful stripped red/blue with females being pink/light orange but as everyone says the irdovirus isn't worth the risk


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, I don't really want to take the risk..it really sucks that such a beautiful fish is so dangerous to your tank!


----------

